# Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!



## mika007007 (3. August 2018)

*Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Hi

Habe bisher keine passenden gefunden, deshalb frage ich hier mal nach...weiß jemand, wo man Kabelschellen für Duplex Lan-Kabel bekommt um es im Keller einfach an die Wand zu bringen (17x9mm). Wenn nicht, wie habt ihr das gelöst (sollte möglichst billig sein).

Mfg


----------



## chaotium (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Kabelkanal
Kunstoffpanzerrohr
Kabeltrasse.


----------



## mika007007 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Kunstoffpanzerrohr


Ok...mal überlegen...entweder so oder ich mach das irgendwie mit Lochband


----------



## chaotium (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Auf was oder wo willst Du das befestigen? Welcher raum und umgebung ist das?


----------



## mika007007 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Einfache Betondecke im Keller (vom Hauseingang  durch normale Räume und Heizungsraum/Heizöllager)...im EG dann unterm Putz


----------



## Bandicoot (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Normale Würth Nagelschellen eine für obere Kabel eine für untere. Quasi 2stk pro Befestigungpunkt. 
Unter Putz in Flexrohr gelegt und am Ende eine LAN Dose oder lang genug auf Schlaufe gelegt.

Wo man es sieht würde ich Kanal machen oder Rohr mit Schellen, sieht sauberer aus und es lässt sich was nachlegen bei bedarf.
Im Flexrohr evtl ein "Fedeldraht" mit durchziehen, auch Zwechs Erweiterung.
Willst ja nicht nochmal den Putz aufhacken!

Zumindest wurde das so damals in meinem Betrieb gemacht wo ich noch Elektriker war.


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Kabeltasse oder Kabelrohr (Panzerrohr), was anderes wäre für mich ein Pfusch.


----------



## Malkolm (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Kabeltasse oder Kabelrohr (Panzerrohr), was anderes wäre für mich ein Pfusch.


Wäre nicht nur, ist es auch!


----------



## mika007007 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wäre nicht nur, ist es auch!



Da alle anderen Kabel auch "pfusch" sind, wären Kabelschellen vertretbar.


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Nageln kannst Du bei Beton vergessen, da musst Du Bohren und Kunststoffrohr montieren. Unter Putz gehört Duplex in Flexrohr.


----------



## Tilfred (3. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen fÃ¼r Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

Schlagbohrmaschine und Kabelschellen. Oder noch schneller mit Heißklebepistole (und Kanal). Billiger geht es fast nicht mehr und wenn sowieso Niemand
zum Sightseeing kommt...

USMO 8 Steckschlaufe Kabelschelle 14.2 Kabelhalter USMO-8

Oder sowas ist auch ganz günstig. Einfach Kabel an der Stelle voneinander auftrennen.


----------



## steffen25021978 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Kabelschellen/Nagelschellen für Duplex Lan Kabel?!*

I-Rohr M25 und gut. Alles andere ist wirklich Murks. Und wenn alle anderen Mist gemacht haben wird nicht besser wenn du Mist dazu baust. Oder nimmst großen Kanal und packst die anderen Leitungen gleich mit rein. Dann ist es wenigstens etwas aufgeräumter


----------

